# Game Thread - Orlando vs New Orleans



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

By Brian Schmitz | Sentinel Staff Writer 
Posted October 20, 2004 

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/spor...c20102004oct20,1,3373504.story?coll=orl-magic

Hill and the starters expected to get more mins tomorrow night. Hill could be playing 30+ mins for his first real test of the latest comeback.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

i expect the magic to win this one once again..

magic-96
hornets-92


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

I'd love to see Hill and Mash go at it, but that's not gonna happen again.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dark Praetor</b>!
> I'd love to see Hill and Mash go at it, but that's not gonna happen again.


Although that would be a nice match-up, I'm more interested in seeing:
1. How does Dwight Howard match-up against the solid (mainly defensive) New Orleans big men. P.J. Brown is an extremely solid defender, and Magloire will throw some weight around too. I'm interested to see how Howard shoots against Brown.
2. Of course, Baron Davis against Steve Francis could be *the* most exciting point guard matchup in the L. Sure, they're probably not the top 2 point guards. But both being scoring points, I'd definitely consider it at the top of point guard battles.
3. How does Cato and Battie do trying to defend Magloire, who I believe is an underrated low-post threat.

I'd expect us to win this one, but we're still having problems with chemistry which shows in the TO column. This will be a good match-up for us because New Orleans strengths are similar to ours I believe personel wise.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> 
> Although that would be a nice match-up, I'm more interested in seeing:
> 1. How does Dwight Howard match-up against the solid (mainly defensive) New Orleans big men. P.J. Brown is an extremely solid defender, and Magloire will throw some weight around too. I'm interested to see how Howard shoots against Brown.
> ...


Good post, I agree with all of that. Also, don't forget about David West in your first point, he can sure make his presence felt down low.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> 
> Although that would be a nice match-up, I'm more interested in seeing:
> 1. How does Dwight Howard match-up against the solid (mainly defensive) New Orleans big men. P.J. Brown is an extremely solid defender, and Magloire will throw some weight around too. I'm interested to see how Howard shoots against Brown.
> ...


good post


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Good post, I agree with all of that. Also, don't forget about David West in your first point, he can sure make his presence felt down low.


lol we sorta said it at the same time


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

whats score so far?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

24-19 hornets at end of first


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

73-71 Hornets I believe, 1.1 left in 3rd.

Not sure who has what. I know Grant Hill had 7 rebounds at one point during the 3rd.

I guess no live boxscores anywhere for this game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando up two with a few minutes left. Dwight Howard with 14 and 9 so far.

Francis just had a big jam on an alley-oop, I think from Mobley.

They just said Battie has been "tremendous" off the bench. ?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Orlando up two with a few minutes left. Dwight Howard with 14 and 9 so far.
> 
> Francis just had a big jam on an alley-oop, I think from Mobley.
> ...


Orlando's been storming back in the second half of this game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Howard 15 and 10.

88-87 Orlando - 2 or so mins left


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

91-90 Hornets - 20 something seconds left.

Grant Hill must have about 10 boards now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Orlando wins by one. Battie hits what ends up being the game winning jumper and has a big rebound at the end of the game. Gooden might have put up better stats, but those plays are the reason we traded for Battie. 8 pts and 10 rebs off the bench tonight.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>dominikan_balla1</b>!
> i expect the magic to win this one once again..
> 
> magic-96
> hornets-92


wow my predictions for this game was pretty accurate


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Grant Hill - 6pts, 8 rebs, 5 asts

Didn't shoot well, but good all-around.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Grant Hill - 6pts, 8 rebs, 5 asts
> 
> Didn't shoot well, but good all-around.


i dont know.. i think he had more points and rebound from the way it sounded..hearin it from the radio.....howard did pretty good tonight again..and cuttino was a monster no wonder why they say that this guy is underrated..i think he's goin to shine this year...stevie did pretty good...and tony battie had a really good game..bout time one of our centers really stepped up...overall really good game


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dominikan_balla1</b>!
> 
> 
> i dont know.. i think he had more points and rebound from the way it sounded..hearin it from the radio.....howard did pretty good tonight again..and cuttino was a monster no wonder why they say that this guy is underrated..i think he's goin to shine this year...stevie did pretty good...and tony battie had a really good game..bout time one of our centers really stepped up...overall really good game


Thats what they said he had after the game ... I swear at one point they said he had 7 rebounds and I thought I heard him get at least 2 after that ... so maybe they were a little off.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats what they said he had after the game ... I swear at one point they said he had 7 rebounds and I thought I heard him get at least 2 after that ... so maybe they were a little off.


yea thats what i was hearing...but anyways we dont need hill to have a monster night again as long as he's alright ..and shakin that rust off is koo with me


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Any boxscore yet? It's nice to see the Magic win a close game on the road, even in the preseason.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Any boxscore yet? It's nice to see the Magic win a close game on the road, even in the preseason.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=241021003


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Still too many turnovers for my liking. 20 is too much in my opinion, particularly when Steve Francis only gives it up once. It's unacceptable for Mobley to turn it over 5 times, and Hill and Howard to turn it over 4 times each.


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

Ok... what in the world did we do to allow Davis 9 blocks? Was Francis drunk or something?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Ok... what in the world did we do to allow Davis 9 blocks? Was Francis drunk or something?


Typo.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The MAgiC</b>!
> Ok... what in the world did we do to allow Davis 9 blocks? Was Francis drunk or something?


Yeah, that was a mistake. Davis didn't actually have any blocks, let alone 9. If you look at any other site with the boxscore, they have it correctly at 0. Cato did however block 5 shots for the Magic.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was a mistake. Davis didn't actually have any blocks, let alone 9. If you look at any other site with the boxscore, they have it correctly at 0. Cato did however block 5 shots for the Magic.


cato blocked 5 shots?! pretty good...cant remember the last time one of our centers actually blocked 5 shots


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dominikan_balla1</b>!
> cato blocked 5 shots?! pretty good...cant remember the last time one of our centers actually blocked 5 shots


Actually, it wasn't too long ago - February 18th 2004. I was surprised to realize it wasn't too long ago as well.
Steven Hunter 5 blocks against Utah


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Lachlanwood32</b>!
> 
> Actually, it wasn't too long ago - February 18th 2004. I was surprised to realize it wasn't too long ago as well.
> Steven Hunter 5 blocks against Utah


oh never mind then...im surprice we actually won that game..no wonder we lost so many games just look at our startin lineup


----------

